# My Violet has an owie.



## LPBeier (Aug 9, 2012)

For those (very few) who don't know, Violet is my precious 8 year old boarder collie/boxer.  She and I are a team.  We both have arthritis, allergies and when one of us is upset or hurting the other has a hard time.

Yesterday I noticed her eye was slightly swollen and there was a scratch above it.  I just figured that Joie, our bichon malti-poo scratched her when they were playing.  Joie is going for his grooming tomorrow and Violet gets her nails clipped at the same time.  I just thought it was because his (or her) nails were too long.  This morning it was slightly more red and DH put some polysporin on it, but it still looked not bad.  We made an appointment for her to see the vet in the afternoon when I pick Joie up.  They asked if I wanted to bring her in today but I said it wasn't too bad.

Well tonight she came out to see me and the area around the eye was three times the size of the other and there was red everywhere.  I tried to put poly on it but it must really hurt.  The poly we use has a numbing effect, but you have to keep it on the area for a bit for it to work.

I am beside myself.  I hate to see either of my furbabies hurting.  And Joie knows something is wrong too.

I feel responsible for letting it go this long and now she can't get in until 4 pm tomorrow


----------



## taxlady (Aug 9, 2012)

Oh no! Poor doggie. I hope it clears up really quickly.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 9, 2012)

sending good doggie healing energy violet's way, lp.


----------



## justplainbill (Aug 9, 2012)

Too bad J.A. Wight (James Herriot) is not around any more.


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 9, 2012)

Poor Violet.  I am praying for her to feel better soon. And don't kick yourself for waiting -- that will just aggravate your arthritis! Seriously, I know how much you love both Violet and Joie and you have always done your best for them.


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks, everyone.

Yes, I get worried, Barbara and second guess myself.  They are the closest thing to children we can get.  I was also worried about Joie because he seemed out of sorts with Violet getting all the attention.  But a couple of extra treats thrown his way and he was fine 

When DH got home we put the plastic cone collar we got last year when she sliced her paw.  She doesn't like it but seems to know we are trying to help.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 9, 2012)

Laurie, Buon Giorno, Good Morning,

So sorry to hear about your 4 legged friend ... Have you taken her to The Vet ? or at least called The Vet ? 

I am not a self medicator, nor do I play guess whats ! 

I am a true realist, and deal with realism ... Take her to the Vet !

Inflammation is normally allergy focused, an allergic reaction to something ! or somebody ... 

All my best and all our SPEEDY RECOVERY WISHES to your 4 legged friend,
Margaux And The Vet


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 9, 2012)

I hope Violet is feeling better real soon LP


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 9, 2012)

Good luck at the vet's office! I probably would have put a warm compress on it in the mean- time....something that wouldn't hurt, and might make it more comfortable for her.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 9, 2012)

Poor Violet, you did your best...it's not an easy job figuring out what's wrong...just ask Shrek...

Keep us updated.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 9, 2012)

Oh, poor Violet!  Get well soon!!


----------



## chopper (Aug 9, 2012)

{{{{{Violet}}}}}

Poor doggie. I hope she feels better soon!  My vet says that dogs have a high pain tolerance. I hope she is right. I can't wait to hear about Violet's recovery. I'm sure you will take wonderful care of her LP.


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 9, 2012)

Again, thanks everyone!  You make me feel less of a "horrible mother".

Yes, Margi, we have an appointment with the Vet today.  She was actually already going in for her nail clipping (while Joie gets his grooming).  And I did phone and talk to them over the phone, doing what they said. 

Thanks, CWS about the idea of the compress.  We actually did that last night (before I saw your comment).  But she seemed to get a much better sleep with the cone collar on, waking only once to it hurting (she was wanting to scratch) which is when we put the compress on and she went right back to sleep.

We are out most of the day and the appointment isn't until this afternoon but I will report back then.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 9, 2012)

I totally agree that one should consult a professional. However, I have had many more dogs in my life than the average person (fosters + my own, over 80) and have dealt with all kinds of things. I have five friends who are veterinarians. I will email/call when concerned. I have had dogs on IV drips, pain patches, etc., etc. My vet friends will give me advice without seeing the dog based on the information I give BUT I will then take the dog in during regular clinic hours--I only do the home treatment stuff at 3:00 a.m. or on a long weekend. Sometimes it is benadryl, sometimes Pepto (which, btw, never give the liquid version to a dog with big flews in the house--my Newfoundland turned the kitchen pink--always administer outside), sometimes it is soaking the paw in epsom salts, sometimes it is OTC things. Having said that, I do know when I NEED to bring the dog to the vet and when I can wait. I also know how to describe what is wrong so the vet can get a visual image of what is going on over the phone (or, I send pics by email). I also have my own copy of the 5-Minute Vet Consult, Merck's, and several other veterinarian medicine books. And, a lot of medications on hand. So, if the dog has a temp, and an infection, I can ask which of the antibiotics for which I have a house prescription and on hand I should start the dog on. I also have ph strips for testing urine, wormers, pain meds, NSAIDs, heck, I have more veterinarian medical supplies than I have for humans! Vet wrap works for me as a bandage material!


----------



## taxlady (Aug 9, 2012)

So, I'm sure we all want to know, how is Violet? What did the vet say?


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 9, 2012)

Indeed!  How's Violet?

CWS, my understanding is that you shouldn't give a dog Pepto tabs, as they contain aspirin.  Can you?  Thought about giving beagle 1/4 tab when she was blorping.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 9, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Indeed!  How's Violet?
> 
> CWS, my understanding is that you shouldn't give a dog Pepto tabs, as they contain aspirin.  Can you?  Thought about giving beagle 1/4 tab when she was blorping.


They changed the formula re: Pepto tabs a few years ago. I'd have to go back to one of my vet friends. I know I went through a lot of bottles of liquid Pepto before the formula was changed. My advice--unless the vet says give Pepto--don't.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 9, 2012)

I've given a lot of aspirin to dogs--but it was always the coated one and I had to break it in half and give with food.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 9, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Indeed!  How's Violet?
> 
> CWS, my understanding is that you shouldn't give a dog Pepto tabs, as they contain aspirin.  Can you?  Thought about giving beagle 1/4 tab when she was blorping.


I think you are thinking of Alka Seltzer.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 9, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I think you are thinking of Alka Seltzer.


Now you've got me confused--sending an email to one of my vet friends!

The tablets don't work as quickly as the liquid, which is why I always used the liquid--syringed it in to the dog's mouth. I "think" tablets take at least 30 minutes to coat the stomach, liquid less time than that--but never administer that in the house if you don't like Pepto Pink as an accent color!


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 9, 2012)

taxlady said:
			
		

> I think you are thinking of Alka Seltzer.



I don't take Alka Seltzer myself, and don't have it in the house, too much sodium.

Was thinking Pepto had salacylic acid, I could be wrong.

I appreciate you checking with the vet, CWS, one of the questions I forgot to ask!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 9, 2012)

Alka-Seltzer and Pepto....foaming pink fountain!


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi everyone, sorry to take so long getting back but it has been a real roller coaster of a day.  We couldn't get her in this morning when Joie was booked in for his grooming so had to leave her home alone with her cone collar on.  I was crying uncontrollably standing outside waiting for DH to pick me up and hearing her mournful howls. (She is a bit of a drama queen but it didn't help when I already felt bad about it all).

We had an meeting to go to and got back home around 11.  I took off her collar so she could drink some water and she went and laid down with DH for awhile.  When she got up sure enough she had scratched it open again.

When I got to the vet Violet looked like she had gone three rounds with Rocky Balboa.  The vet said it could be infected because of an initial scratch, but because new patches were popping up she was wondering about mites.  So they did a skin scraping and it came clean so it is being treated as an infected eye (there is puss coming from the tear duct.  So she is on anti-biotic and cream for 2 weeks and back in the office in 10 days.

She is fast asleep right now on her bed beside me - it has been a rough day on both of us.  The entire bill for both of the dogs, medicine and tests was 3 times what was budgeted for the original visit.  But I can't put a price on what these two mutts mean to us.  But to add more to it, our awesome groomer, the only one with the patience to work through Joie's fears and behaviour problems (from way before we got him) told me today this will be his last visit with her as she is moving to the island.  I wanted to break down and cry right then but held out at least until I got to the car.

Thanks so much for everyone's concern, encouragement and help.  She is obviously still in discomfort from it, but hearing her snoring right now is music to my ears!


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 9, 2012)

LPBeier said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, sorry to take so long getting back but it has been a real roller coaster of a day.  We couldn't get her in this morning when Joie was booked in for his grooming so had to leave her home alone with her cone collar on.  I was crying uncontrollably standing outside waiting for DH to pick me up and hearing her mournful howls. (She is a bit of a drama queen but it didn't help when I already felt bad about it all).
> 
> We had an meeting to go to and got back home around 11.  I took off her collar so she could drink some water and she went and laid down with DH for awhile.  When she got up sure enough she had scratched it open again.
> 
> ...



Good grief!  LP, glad she's doing better, and hope you can get some sleep too!  I understand how you can feel so helpless.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 10, 2012)

(((Hugs Laurie)))


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 10, 2012)

((((Hugs to both of you.))))


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks,
I just found more scratches on her other eye and her head.  If this keeps up she'll have to go back and it may still be mights.  I have a week's worth of catering to plan for and all I can think of is her.  I will be glad when DH gets home in an hour.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 10, 2012)

They have such lousy timing. Hopefully it is just scabs from scratching. Isn't it funny how the DH is never there when these things happen?


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 10, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> They have such lousy timing. Hopefully it is just scabs from scratching. Isn't it funny how the DH is never there when these things happen?


Unfortunately his "lousy timing" is called work.  He is on shift from 3 - 11pm and gets home shortly before midnight.  He has texted me 3 times to see how she is doing...and me too.  He would be here if he could.  He is almost as bad as me when it comes to these two furballs.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 10, 2012)

I know. I've had to call s/one to come help me when the sr. Giant can't get up the ramp, has legs splayed, and I can't lift the dog, even using two slings/towels. Very frustrating. Hopefully things will get better.


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm glad you were able to have Violet seen today and that she has some medicine. I hope there is nothing else, like mites, going on. 

I'm so sorry you are losing your groomer. I hope you can find another one as good with Joie as he is. It's too bad he couldn't be there to introduce Joie to the new groomer and work along with him so Joie would maybe feel more comfortable having someone new work on him. This reminds me of my friend. She is so scared of dentists that she was actually kicked out by one dentist during a procedure because of her loud moaning and groaning that was scaring the other patients. She found a dentist who knows how to calm her down, and she is worried that if she loses him as a dentist, she won't be able to find another one who can work with her. 

Gentle hugs to Violet and Joie, and to you and your awesome hubby.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 10, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I know. I've had to call s/one to come help me when the sr. Giant can't get up the ramp, has legs splayed, and I can't lift the dog, even using two slings/towels. Very frustrating. Hopefully things will get better.


Oh now that sounds distressing. I can just imagine me in that situation and the feeling of panic.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm glad Violet got looked at and is on the road to feeling better.  Now Laurie needs rest...


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 10, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Oh now that sounds distressing. I can just imagine me in that situation and the feeling of panic.


Yes--for the 4-legged and 2-legged beings involved.


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 10, 2012)

Well, "Mother and Daughter" both had a good sleep last night and I for one feel much more rested and less stressed.  We didn't put the collar on but DH said she never even woke up to go out in the night so she just zonked I guess - no scratching!

I think the bad stuff is behind us now.   As long as we can keep her from scratching and reopening the wounds and it doesn't spread, the medication should start working soon.  I won't be around much now for the next week to deal with it, so DH will have his turn .

I just want to thank everyone for listening to me.  Never having had children, I have channeled my maternal instincts on my dogs and my youth group.  Right now my time is divided between both and even though I broke down a bit yesterday, I know I can handle it and it all worked out.  Another lesson learned! 

Now my attentions are turned to 6 kg worth of meatballs, 1 kg of taco meat and 1 kg of pizza beef!


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 20, 2012)

Violet is waaaay too smart for her own good.  We have tried everything possible to get her to take her antibiotic.  Tricks we know from past dogs, things the vet office have told us, EVERYTHING.  She will take it once and the next time you try that technique (say, putting it in pieces of pork meatballs and putting other pieces of the meatballs in her dish with nothing in them) she knows.  She is loosing weight and we are wasting pills.  Because I am in so much pain, we are down a car (DH's had a nail in his tire and it is in the shop) we changed Violet's appointment to Wednesday and they are going to give us something to try and get her to take the pills.

The eye itself is looking better and there is no more puss there, but the cuts around the eye are still open.  We've gone back to keeping the cone on when we can't watch her.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 20, 2012)

Latex glove, pop her mouth open, and shove the pill to the back of her throat, keep her head tipped back and rub her throat. I know, that sounds nasty, but that's how I gave chemo tabs to a dog--it worked. 

After that, in dog class, I would include an exercise re: pilling the dog (with bits of soft treats--no glove) so that one could pill the dog and not have to use the glove.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 20, 2012)

There's a type of blowgun, for lack of a better word, that I recall could be used on cats.  Why not try something similar for dogs?  I wonder if a big, long straw would work, or a piece of plastic tubing.  Put the pill in the tube, stick it down her throat, and give a good blow.  Might need to be a two person job, one to hold her jaws open, the other to blow.  And you may need a couple practice dry runs to make sure you can blow the pill through the tube.

The things we go through for our furbabies!  Good luck LP!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Aug 20, 2012)

Peanut butter.   Get a big gob on a spoon, wipe it up with your finger, press the pill inside, open her mouth and wipe the peanut butter on the roof of her mouth.  That is how I get ours to take their pills. After this last course of anti-biotics, Ali (my Avatar) started coming into the kitchen and waiting for her peanut butter in the mornings.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 20, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> There's a type of blowgun, for lack of a better word, that I recall could be used on cats.  Why not try something similar for dogs?  I wonder if a big, long straw would work, or a piece of plastic tubing.  Put the pill in the tube, stick it down her throat, and give a good blow.  Might need to be a two person job, one to hold her jaws open, the other to blow.  And you may need a couple practice dry runs to make sure you can blow the pill through the tube.
> 
> The things we go through for our furbabies!  Good luck LP!



And hope that Violet doesn't know how to blow back...


----------



## taxlady (Aug 20, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Latex glove, pop her mouth open, and shove the pill to the back of her throat, keep her head tipped back and rub her throat. I know, that sounds nasty, but that's how I gave chemo tabs to a dog--it worked.
> 
> After that, in dog class, I would include an exercise re: pilling the dog (with bits of soft treats--no glove) so that one could pill the dog and not have to use the glove.


That's what the vet showed me to do for my cat Sucha. She was very good at not swallowing. So, the vet showed me again. We watched the pill fly across the room. Then the vet believed I might have been doing it the way she showed me.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Aug 20, 2012)

taxlady said:


> That's what the vet showed me to do for my cat Sucha. She was very good at not swallowing. So, the vet showed me again. We watched the pill fly across the room. Then the vet believed I might have been doing it the way she showed me.



We had a Schnauzer that knew the exact same trick!


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 20, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> And hope that Violet doesn't know how to blow back...



  Let's hope not!


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 20, 2012)

taxlady said:


> That's what the vet showed me to do for my cat Sucha. She was very good at not swallowing. So, the vet showed me again. We watched the pill fly across the room. Then the vet believed I might have been doing it the way she showed me.


You gotta go WAAAAY back, over the arch of the tongue. That's where the latex glove comes in handy, remove your hand, close the dog's mouth, hold shut (nose toward ceiling) and rub throat. If very desperate, you can dribble a couple of drops on the dog's nose to make it swallow. It works, but it does take practice.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 20, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Latex glove, pop her mouth open, and shove the pill to the back of her throat, keep her head tipped back and rub her throat. I know, that sounds nasty, but that's how I gave chemo tabs to a dog--it worked.
> 
> After that, in dog class, I would include an exercise re: pilling the dog (with bits of soft treats--no glove) so that one could pill the dog and not have to use the glove.




Back in the old days I had to give our Golden a heartworm pill every night.  The vet showed me to open his mouth and shove the pill down his throat on one side of the mouth or the other, not the middle.  Then hold his mouth shut and rub his throat.  When you saw the tip of his tongue pop out of the front of his mouth, you knew he had swallowed.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 20, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> You gotta go WAAAAY back, over the arch of the tongue. That's where the latex glove comes in handy, remove your hand, close the dog's mouth, hold shut (nose toward ceiling) and rub throat. If very desperate, you can dribble a couple of drops on the dog's nose to make it swallow. It works, but it does take practice.


We watched her swallow!

The vet succeeded *once* with a special pill holder stick.

I had to grind up her pills and give them to her in her food. She knew they were there and she wasn't happy, but she ate the food.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 20, 2012)

It's obvious, if you need to get your dog or cat to swallow a pill...call CWS!


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 20, 2012)

There are some meds that can't be given with food, so being able to pill your dog (cats are another story--I had one of those pill pusher sticks when I had to pill a friend's cat) is absolutely essential. Practice with soft treats when your dog isn't in need of meds.


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 20, 2012)

The only way my mom could get her dog to take a pill was to coat it in butter, then push it back to her throat the way some of you have already described. She could get them out of meat and cheese. Butter made them slick and she couldn't help but swallow.


----------



## Alix (Aug 20, 2012)

I've never had a problem with Murray thank god! But pilling the cats has always been an interesting experience. We had a Siamese who could cheek his meds and you'd find them spit out stuck to curtains, on windows...anywhere that he could really make his point.


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks, everyone for all your great ideas.  Violet is a real prima donna when it comes to getting her own way.

- she hates peanut butter, I mean really HATES it.  Won't go within a foot of it.  I once made some peanut carob snacks for all the family dogs for Christmas.  Violet took one sniff and took off so fast.

- Her jaws are so strong that even DH and I together can't get them open if she doesn't want to.  If you do get it into her mouth, she will not swallow (even if you rub her throat.

- We tried putting it in some pieces of treat food and giving her some with, some without and she caught on.

- We tried dipping them in tuna "juice", her absolute favourite thing.  It worked twice.  Now, she turns her nose up at it for fear there are pills in her dish (even when there isn't).

- I am picking up some things from the vet they recommended today.  Not exactly sure what they are, but will let you know when I get them.

You know, I swear Violet doesn't think she is a dog....she is a teenage girl on four legs! 

Thanks again.  If we can get her jaw open I think the best will be the blowing, but knowing her she WILL learn to blow back.


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 21, 2012)

It sounds like maybe Violet needs shots instead of pills!


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 21, 2012)

Yeah, she actually does do better with shots.  Liquid medication is okay too.  Just not horrible tasting and smelling cephalexin tablets.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 21, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> Yeah, she actually does do better with shots.  Liquid medication is okay too.  Just not horrible tasting and smelling cephalexin tablets.



Now I understand, that stuff is horrible smelling, makes me gag.  Poor Violet!  Sounds to me like she needs a couple days of Rocephin shots since you can't get the tablets down her.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 21, 2012)

Try breaking/cutting those big pills in 1/2 or 1/4.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 21, 2012)

*Sorry about Violet*

Laurie,

I am hoping that Violet is doing a bit better ... 

I know what you are going through, as I lost my 2 British short hair at 22 yrs of age back in 1991. León, my blue cream tiger and Onyx, my 100% black, were very dear to our family and my 2 daughters wept bitterly.

Think positive and enjoy her ... 

Kindest regards,
Margi.


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 21, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Now I understand, that stuff is horrible smelling, makes me gag.  Poor Violet!  Sounds to me like she needs a couple days of Rocephin shots since you can't get the tablets down her.


Thanks, Princess and yes, I have had problems getting them down myself.  I will mention the Rocephin tomorrow when I take her in.



CWS4322 said:


> Try breaking/cutting those big pills in 1/2 or 1/4.



CW, they are fairly large caplets and she takes 1 1/2 twice a day.  I have already cut them all in half and she gets three in the morning and at night with food.  They have this orange coating which smells and tastes awful and Violet has a really keen sense of smell.

The eye is improving each day and last night she was her old self bouncing around wanting to play.  Hopefully the vet tomorrow will say that we can just stop that and finish out the topical cream.

Thanks everyone for your support here.  With my own pain and everything this has been extra hard on me.  But I know she is okay and that is the main thing.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 21, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, Princess and yes, I have had problems getting them down myself.  I will mention the Rocephin tomorrow when I take her in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LP--I know how big the pills are--I have a "house" prescription of those--baytril is even bigger! I guess she is supposed to have the pills 2x/day. 

How about this: soft treats (pasta, cheese). Walk up to her with the treat in one hand, wave it in front of her nose, when she opens her mouth, open it wider and shove the treat deep, snap her mouth closed, tip her head back, rub her throat. When she swallows follow with another treat but this time don't do anything other than give her the treat? Then do the sniff, shove, routine. Do 10-15 treats 3-4 x day. Make sure she gets 10-12 treats before she gets the pill.


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 22, 2012)

*Violet got a clean bill of health!*

Went back to the vet today and Violet's infection has cleared up completely, the skin has grown back, no more swelling.

This means no more fights over swallowing anti-biotics, no more squirming to not get ointment on the owie, no more Mom tearing her hair and heart out!

Joie is the only one feeling put out by all of this because he was getting a lot of extra treats out of the deal! 

Thanks for all your encouragement, ideas and support.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 22, 2012)

w00t! Yay for Violet.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 22, 2012)

Yay for Violet AND for LP!   Now for you feeling better, LP!


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 22, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Yay for Violet AND for LP!   Now for you feeling better, LP!


Thanks, ladies.  And, DL I am working on me next.  The pain is NOT just muscular and NOT in my head.  I have an appointment on Friday with my GP and she is not going to be happy how I was treated in emergency on last week.  But with my pain management program behind me I am able to deal with it better than before.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 23, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> Went back to the vet today and Violet's infection has cleared up completely, the skin has grown back, no more swelling.
> 
> This means no more fights over swallowing anti-biotics, no more squirming to not get ointment on the owie, no more Mom tearing her hair and heart out!
> 
> ...



That is fabulous news LP


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 28, 2012)

*Now it is Joie's turn!*

Thanks, Kylie.

So Joie I guess has decided he needs all the attention now.  He started barking at everything and nothing and it took us awhile to catch on - his ear infection has started up again.  Actually I think it is because with all the different treats we were bribing Violet with (and of course he had to have some too), we irritated one of his allergies.

Thankfully we don't have to take him to the vet as we have the cleaning solution and some of the medication from the last time.  Seconds after DH cleaned out the ears Joie stopped barking, curled up and went to sleep.  Hopefully we have caught it in time and he won't have to go in for a culture.  He really hates it and gets traumatized by it.  That's why the vet allows us to use the medicine to try and stop it.

I am not so affected by this one.  I mean I am concerned, and love the fact that Joie is more cuddly when he isn't feeling well.  But we have been through this many times before.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 28, 2012)

If it's not one thing it's Violet's Brother...


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 29, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> If it's not one thing it's Violet's Brother...




He's being a real ham about it too.  He will be perfectly fine but if he sees we are looking at him he starts rubbing his ears for attention!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Aug 29, 2012)

LP.  Glad to see the kids are back on track.  

Now I can not "prove" that DxW allows her dog bits and treats while sitting at the dining room table.   She denies, while the dog sits expectantly and sometimes makes a commotion if something smells especially good at dinner.   Sometimes her head practically swivels like a metronome as she watches your fork go from plate to mouth.  Sometimes, mostly,  she lays at our feet when we eat.  The dog  gets selected leftovers in her dish or even as a planned part of her dinner.  She has her own dinner first while we make our own dinner.   She is not deprived.   

The last time her dog needed to take pills,  it was given to her at lunch or dinner,  after we made a big to do about sitting down and much attention was given to what was on OUR plates.  Then her pill was presented to her on a people plate to lick.   I know.  I made Tuna samdwiches for lunch, which we ate out on the picnic table.   The pill was pushed inside a bit of tuna/ bread.  The dog licked it up and swallowed,  wagged her tail and ask for 2nd's.  Which we pulled bits off and tossed in the air for her to jump and catch.    

She also likes to lick peanut butter.  A tablespoon on a saucer, or better, in a cup, where she can really lick at it is fun.  Funny.  She licks up all the PB.  The pill is still there.    Not sure how their tongue can seem so wide and yet be so selective.  

I suppose it's as hard to find what works.


----------

